# Pics Galore, 10 Months into an HO Setup



## donnydanger (Jan 24, 2011)

My Pop has been working on an HO layout for almost a year now, I've been helping a bit and documenting, it's really coming along nicely, thought I'd get stop by for some comments and tips! Let me know what you think! Cheers!


This links to the album I keep updated on Facebook, you should be able to view it publicly:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1781723391445.252270.1490267936&type=1&l=ad27e09ca5


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Donny,

Welcome to the forum. You should offer a few words of Hello over in our Introduce Yourself thread ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1

I had a peek at your pics ... FABULOUS work! A very creative / fun mix of different scenes, themes, etc. I think my favorite is the fly-fishing guys ... great action.

Tell Pops we're tossing him a big Thumbs Up!

TJ


----------



## donnydanger (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks very much, we have a lot of fun putting it all together, about another year to go on finishing this setup  I've been clicking around the pics on here too, good stuff all around! I'll pass on the good words


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice detailing, that looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

There's a lot of great stuff going on there. I love the action, and trains everywhere.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

thats a great layout!


----------



## RaBBiT (Dec 4, 2011)

roller-coaster is great!


----------



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Mad Cap Romanian (Jan 30, 2012)

Love the roller-coaster. I have the Faller Pirate Log Ride in my collection as well as the concession stands that look like Lemons, Ice Cream and Yougurt. I still have to build my amusement park though.


----------

